# Boba Fett is sponsored by fender (shitpost)



## beerandbeards (Dec 30, 2021)

Noticed on his armor this little “F”


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Dec 30, 2021)

Do you think he is a Tele guy or Strat dood?


----------



## FancyFish (Dec 30, 2021)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Do you think he is a Tele guy or Strat dood?


Starcaster for sure


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2021)

Actually, he’s only recently fender. He was EVH and came over with that. He plays through the Iconic, as you can imagine.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 30, 2021)

What if Boba is bassist?

Boba Fat Bass


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 30, 2021)

Boba Frett.

Sick blues and harmonica player. Pulls a lot of milfs into the Fett Cruiser while out and about on jobs.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 30, 2021)

beerandbeards said:


> What if Boba is bassist?
> 
> Boba Fat Bass


Haha, but you’re mixing up the names. It’s FET. Cuz he’s old. Is grandson is Boba CMOS.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 31, 2021)

Hollowway said:


> *It’s FET*.



... so he is a Solid State kind of guy instead of a tube amp lover...?


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 31, 2021)

odibrom said:


> ... so he is a Solid State kind of guy instead of a tube amp lover...?


Yep! Mando is a tube lover. He’s a traditionalist. Won’t take his helmet off, “This is The Way,” etc. But Boba is a bit of a renegade. Not fully modern - he doesn’t do modeling like the Empire. But he isn’t fully old school, either. Still analog, but not the traditionalist that Mando is.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 31, 2021)

I heard he played a Jazzmaster with Max Rebo in the MOS FET cantina back in the day.

I've been making this joke (MOS FET cantina) to myself for _YEARS_ so thanks for finally giving me a reason to share it with the world.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 31, 2021)

I bet Boba built a partscaster, uses cheap used gear. However he’s a pedal geek. He loves effects just like all his little gadgets and weapons.


----------



## Grindspine (Dec 31, 2021)

I was hoping he'd be an ERG 8-string or at least 7-string player.. but you know, those zealots..

I half expected to see a Chapman stick or some exotic looking instrument in the cantina scene.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 31, 2021)

Grindspine said:


> I was hoping he'd be an ERG 8-string or at least 7-string player.. but you know, those zealots..
> 
> I half expected to see a Chapman stick or some exotic looking instrument in the cantina scene.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Dec 31, 2021)

His milkshake brings all the girls to the yard.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 2, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> His milkshake brings all the girls to the yard.


It's funny that you say that, because my son has that helmet, and I made him wear it when we went to get boba one time. The dude there had no idea who Boba Fett was, but after I explained it, he was super into it.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 2, 2022)

Heard the show is bombing hard. That sucks.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Heard the show is bombing hard. That sucks.


It's only one episode in, but I will admit that I did find said first episode to be pretty underwhelming.

I'm a glutton for punishment though; being a Star Trek fan, I'm accustomed to the series I love starting off pretty terribly.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2022)

Yeah, strangely my life liked it a lot. Which bodes well for me, because I guess that means she’s into boring, out of shape men past their glory.

In all seriousness, though, this could be doing the long build up sort of thing. Boba Fett is a unique character that has a LOT of screen time and lore, given how little we know about him. If the idea here is to spend a lot of time on character development, then that makes sense. But still, in this first episode, I didn’t feel he had the skills Mando had. But it’s early on in the series. And it kind of shocked me how quickly he ripped off his helmet. I was like, “No no no no! That is not The Way!” If he keeps that up he’s gonna catch Omicron.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Jan 3, 2022)

Call me a skeptic, but the episode of the Mandalorian that Rodriguez directed (which featured Boba heavily) stopped season 2 dead in its tracks for me.

I’ll still give BoB a shot, but I’m just about done with Disney Star Wars anyway.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 3, 2022)

Guy doesn't even play authentic....
didn't like how the Mandalorian turned out so I won't bother with Booba fett.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2022)

Quiet Coil said:


> Call me a skeptic, but the episode of the Mandalorian that Rodriguez directed (which featured Boba heavily) stopped season 2 dead in its tracks for me.
> 
> I’ll still give BoB a shot, but I’m just about done with Disney Star Wars anyway.


You sure? In this one the introduce baby Jar-Jar.


----------

